

Why are tech stocks suffering while others are going up? - nextmoveone

MSFT, GOOG, CSCO, YHOO, DELL, AAPL...All going down?<p>WMT, TGT, NKE, MS, LEH, CFC...All going up?<p>I'm not a seasoned investor in any sense, so does anyone have any insight as to why tech is suffering while everyone else is ok?
======
run4yourlives
Tech stocks are considered overvalued and unstable.

Yes even GOOG.

*Note - it's all about perception.

